# Slim fast Milk shakes??



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Will Slim fast shakes & fruit help me loose belly fat?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

no mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Don't be a donut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

No


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

My mate used to drink these between meals on a bulk to help get the macros up.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't be a dingbat.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Why do you all believe people can't lose weight, on these types of shakes?


Ok, u can lose weight but thats silly, you can lose weight by eating mcdonalds, one a day but that is also silly.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

he doesnt want to lose weight he wants to lose fat i dont see how a slim fast shake will help him do that as they have no fat burning properties in them


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just a question..

do you think rather than slimfast (in general) of you stuck to the same principles but had protein shake for breakfast , one for lunch and a balanced evening meal. which would you say would be the best results ????


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

the protein shake as the slim fasts are carbs mainly


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Feck the carbs then. I don't want to loose muscle weight just fat. I guess it's back to the drawing board of cardio then.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milzeh said:



> Feck the carbs then. I don't want to loose muscle weight just fat. I guess it's back to the drawing board of cardio then.


Or a normal diet lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chilisi said:


> You will lose "weight" and eventually fat, but its not the best shake to have.
> 
> 14g protein
> 
> ...


so why is slim fast so effective then mate ?? do you think its just the calorie defecit it creates by only having the two per day then a sensible meal at night ???


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

The only negative about doing such diets is that you don't learn anything, you don't learn nutrition, portion control and how to live a healthy life style. So when most people lose the weight from these sort of diets they think they can consume food the amount they did before and put it the weight straight back on.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You'd be better off (well your pocket would be) drinking 350ml of whole milk twice a day rather than 2 of those shakes.


----------



## and (Sep 11, 2011)

I lost 2 stone in body fat by walking and running and not eating after 6 in the evening, but that was before I started to try and build muscle. Maybe it'd work while building muscle I don't know.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

and said:


> I lost 2 stone in body fat by walking and running and not eating after 6 in the evening, but that was before I started to try and build muscle. Maybe it'd work while building muscle I don't know.


Well done for the weight loss, but this will only work if you eat less calories than you burn. If you ate 3500 cals before 6 and only burnt 2500 you would put weight on regardless.

There are no magic tricks... just eat less and move more.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Slim fast is for fat people! and no shake beats real food. I would take 40 g of protein from lean turkey breast over 40 g of protein from the best whey isolate known to man when cutting. The fact that the digestion of the solid turkey meat will use more calories than the digestion of the whey protein shake makes it a much better option in my opinion!

I will also like to add that the leanest i ever got in my life was when i cut out protein shakes all together for 4 weeks! I was noticably harder when i cut the shakes!


----------



## RED_ (Jun 13, 2010)

I think its simple, eat less calories then your body needs. You have to be very strict though which I haven't been doing so I haven't seen changes yet. I get hungry way too often.


----------

